# Oakland, CA: Nine confirmed, 40 feared dead after massive fire during rave



## autumn (Dec 3, 2016)

Seemed to be the most appropriate subforum for it.

http://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/201...counted-massive-fire-rave-oakland-california/

Up to 40 people are feared dead after a massive fire broke out during a rave at a converted warehouse in Oakland, California.

The blaze began amid an electronic music performance at the warehouse, which had been converted into an artist’s collective.

Nine people were initially confirmed dead but a full search had been delayed after the building’s roof collapsed, and dozens remained missing. Officials said 50 or more people had been inside.

The county coroner's office said it was preparing for up to 40 bodies, and a police spokesman said the victim count could well rise that high.







"That wouldn't be too far off based on what I'm hearing. It is a lot of casualties at this point," Ray Kelly, the spokesman, told KTVU news.

Bob Mule, an artist who resides at the warehouse, said he was downstairs about to start painting when he smelled smoke.

He said the building was quickly consumed with smoke, and that an artist in the cubicle next to him began shouting for help.

“It was too hot, too much smoke, I couldn’t see him. I had to get out of there," he said. “I hope he's OK.






"I literally felt my skin peeling and my lungs being suffocated by smoke. I couldn't get the fire extinguisher to work,” Mr Mule told the East Bay Times.

Al Garcia, who owns a store across the street from the warehouse, said he found two teenagers who escaped the fire crying in the doorway, one of whom recounted the horrific experience.

"He told me the smoke overran them as they were coming down, and he told me there was people behind them and that no one came out behind them. And that's why they were crying, they knew there were people still in there," he told the San Francisco Chronicle.

The families of the 25 or more people who remain missing gathered nearby. Terry Ewing, whose girlfriend was inside the warehouse, said he was "hoping for the best".

"The people in that place are very loved," he said.

Most of those found dead were on the second floor, where the concert apparently took place. The first and second floors were linked by a “makeshift staircase” constructed of wooden pallets.

Teresa Deloche Reed, Oakland's fire chief, described the building as “a maze”.

"It must have been a really fast-moving fire," she said. "I don't know where the fire started, but I do know that the way the building was situated made it difficult for people to escape.

"It filled end to end with furniture, whatnot, collections. It was like a maze almost,” she said.

Ms Reed said she could not comment on how the fire might have started. A witness said people inside had been smoking, and that there were many books as well as wooden furniture.

Fire extinguishers were found on the ground inside, but there was no evidence of any sprinkler system or that smoke detectors had been activated. The roof collapsed during the fire, and officials said there was only a "makeshift staircase" between the first and second floors.

“This is a true loss for the city, for the firefighters who responded, and the people who lost family and friend. Its just tragic, a real tragedy,” Ms Reed said.

Mr Mule, the artist who escape, described the warehouse as a “24-hour artist collective”, with 18 artists residing there.

Noel Gallo, a city councilman said parties at the warehouse had been an "ongoing challenge".

Some of those who escaped the fire posted on the Facebook page for Golden Donna, the electronic artist who was performing at the warehouse. Family members searching for loved ones also posted on the page seeking information.

The deadliest nightclub fire in the US in recent decades came in Rhode Island in 2003. It was caused by pyrotechnic effects by the rock band Great White.


----------



## West (Dec 3, 2016)

I live really close to this & one of my neighbors was the DJ... Heard there are at least a couple people I know missing & a lot more I don't know. News helicopters over my house. :c It's an underground music warehouse where a lot of people live or live part-time.


----------



## kokomojoe (Dec 3, 2016)

This is just so fucking terrible to hear. I can't imagine what the victims or their families are going through. I used to go to a lot of raves back in the day when I did a lot more drugs. Being trapped in a fire sober is awful enough but all I can imagine is the firsthand experience of tripping and dealing with those conditions in that mindset. Sober or not, it'd have to be one of the most terrifying experiences I could ever envision. Hopefully all those who didn't make it had as quick and painless of a death possible.


----------



## tobepxt (Dec 4, 2016)

Horrible 

I heard about this earlier tonight. A friend of mine knows a few people from bands who apparently were in and out of the space who haven't posted there where abouts or contacted anyone. I've been to some raves/parties in way sketchier sounding buildings in New York. What a tragic story.


----------



## tobepxt (Dec 4, 2016)

This was a double post sorry... But now I'm going to recycle it and share a link to the spaces website to show just how cluttered the space was.
Http://www.oaklandghostship.com
It was all tinder in there. Not only the structure itself but also random things in the rafters, on every wall, no space to get around. Cords everywhere, old school lamps on every table. Super fire hazards everywhere.
One pic included incase y'all have phones as shitty as mine-


----------



## Brother X (Dec 4, 2016)

This is a bummer. I know people from that scene and have put out feelers to make sure my friends are ok.


----------



## goatfloat6000 (Dec 5, 2016)

really devastating. i kind of knew by association 4 people who have been confirmed dead. everyone is kind of still in shock


----------



## BobbinGoblin (Dec 12, 2016)

I was so nervous about many of my friends when I heard about this. That balled up sinking feeling in the stomach.

One of my dearest friends & her friend went out to the bar to get drinks before they planned to head over to this party. From the bar, she called somebody who was already there and they told her that the building was on fire. 
She said that if she hadn't had a shitty day and needed to chill out a little first, she would have headed straight there. She would have been in the building when it caught fire...

It never ceases to amaze me how simultaneously fragile and prolific life is...


----------



## Sm4L27NMD (Dec 13, 2016)

this is so sad...my thoughts are with all of you who knew anyone involved with this fire. so terrible. we should see if there is a way for the stp community to help in some way even just with a memorial or something for the families and close friends.


----------

